# Penn Torque Spinning Rods for Tuna Poppers



## Doghouse2 (Sep 10, 2005)

Has anyone tried the 40-65# braid 7' Torque spinning rod for throwing poppers to YF? Thoughts on how it throws and comfort/power fighting them?? Seems like a decent rod for the price, but don't want to waste $150 and find out that it is junk and I still have to spend $400+ on a really good rod.......


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

40-65# braid 7' Torque spinning???........

i've searched the 'net' but can't find where Penn made such a critter..... even on their own website


----------



## Doghouse2 (Sep 10, 2005)

Bill, agree I searched as well. But there is a store in town that has 3 of them (1 a bit of on the spine, the other 2 ok) and they seem like a reasonable popper rod but I had heard numerous stories of the torque jigging rods going "pop".....


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Doghouse2 said:


> and they seem like a reasonable popper rod but I had heard numerous stories of the torque jigging rods going "pop".....


hmmmm.... dudn't sound good

considering i have two 'jiggers' i ain't used yet....... but you asked about the popping rod and i was just curious cuz noone replied and i couldn't find that rod on the net

for penn popping rods i guess i wouldn't know (i went a different route)...... the jiggers are only $100 and feel nice and light (like could snap'em like a twig)


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

for $150 I would get the daiwa saltiga popping rod. I've caught yft up to about 75 pounds with one and it handled them just fine. You can get them at ftu. If you can spend a little more money you can usually find a pretty good deal on an OTI 7'6" 40-60lb popping rod on 360tuna.com.

Here's the OTI in action:



http://s387.photobucket.com/albums/... E 11-14-09/?action=view&current=DSCN0481.flv


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I saw a guy catch 200 lbs bluefin with Van Staal jigging rods. Most jigging rods by reputable companies are not junk even they are cheap.
There are many decent, but cheap jigging rods flooded from China.
I don't think it is bad idea to start with those rods as they can step up better quality rods anytime in the future.


----------

